# Starter Square Set



## MaverickNH (Nov 7, 2012)

Newbie Question:  What might be a good square set to look for in starting up with milling on a mini mill? Table size is 18.1" x 4.7" with 9.8" z-travel, if that matters.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## randyjaco (Nov 7, 2012)

Maverick,
I don’t recommend any sets. You will find that there are many individual squares that are useful. I have at least a dozen squares. These are the squares I use most and are great starters. Get the best you can afford, because they will affect your work until you replace them. Regardless of your experience these will serve you well.

Combination square
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=19506967&PMAKA=319-3593
Steel square
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=319-9549&PMPXNO=19522095

Randy


----------



## alandarkdale (Nov 7, 2012)

Randy,

CDCO machinery has some listed with the same specification as far as squareness: 0.0008. It that what I should be looking for?

If I am buying one do I do the one like you pointed to with the thicker leg or do I want one with the beveled blades?

How do I "buy the best I can afford" other than saying "I will only buy a S*****t." 

This question probably also applies to lots of other tooling but for those of us in the sticks where there are no pick it up and fondle stores.

Dale


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 7, 2012)

for squares, I would stick to brand names (starrett, Mitu, B&S). 

Do you have a lathe? if so, I could recommend you turn some cylindrical squares, which can be much more useful and practical on the mill then a combi-square.


----------



## randyjaco (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Dale, don't get your panties in a wad over specific brands. I was just trying to show illustrations to a Noob. I usually don't recomment brands. Most of my measuring tools I purchase at flea markets and yard sales. I did say "get the best you can afford" which means check the specs and purchase accordingly if you are buying new and go by reputation and condition when buying used. Personally I have mainly Starretts, Lufkin and B&S, but I do have some Chicoms. They all work, but some better than others. Some just feel better in my hands.
WRT steel squares I have never cared for the ones with beveled sides, but they do have their uses.

Randy


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 8, 2012)

My favorite square, isn't a square. It's a piston pin out of a big diesel. It's about 5" tall, 2.5" diameter. It's as square as I can measure, ground to a high polish. I use it to check my machinists squares, and to true them up as needed.
Best of all I got 3 of them for free at the local diesel truck shop.
Do you know that machinist squares can get out of square and must be checked and trued periodically?


----------



## MaverickNH (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help y'all!


----------



## alandarkdale (Nov 8, 2012)

@ Randy, No problems here. I have to do most of my purchasing by phone or internet and was trying to get ideas how to separate the sheep from the goats by looking at photos and specs. 

I guess it comes down to relying on the supplier. I'm sure that at this point in my development just about anything is going to be more precise than my background of masonry, rough carpentry and some furniture building.

Dale


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 8, 2012)

PurpLev said:


> some cylindrical squares, which can be much more useful and practical on the mill



And as AR1911 has aluded to, piston wrist pins, (AKA gudgeon pins) if you can get them make great squares. They are probably one of the finest toleranced parts in an engine and extremely hard and strong.

Cheers Phil


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Etard,
Sorry about the slow response.
This was out of a scrapped 3 cylinder diesel originally fitted to a boat.




I wouldnt even hazard a guess at how many hours this pin has done. Not the best pics but there is no grooving to be felt or ovality. I can just fit a 1.5thou feeler gauge between it and a straight edge in one area, on one side, near the centre, about where the conrod would run. I dont have a surface plate to check against.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Metalmann (Nov 25, 2012)

Most all the shops I worked in used these:

http://www.auto-met.com/subtool/taft/taft_pg22a.html

Squares, used to check other squares.


Home shops can easily get by with these:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=638-7740&PMPXNO=949928&PARTPG=INSRHI


On a normal budget:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=8915843&PMAKA=510-2275


Lots of choices....):whistle:


----------



## davidh (Nov 25, 2012)

would not 1-2-3 or 2-4-6 blocks be accurate enuf or at least close enough for hobby machinists ?


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 25, 2012)

etard said:


> Can one you guys take a picture of one of these wrist pins?  I imagine they would need to be out of a very large engine to be a useful size.  Also, are they still square after grinding around the bottom end of a motor for a million miles?



I have some nice heavy pins at the shop. I'll shoot a photo next trip out there


----------



## autonoz (Nov 25, 2012)

davidh said:


> would not 1-2-3 or 2-4-6 blocks be accurate enuf or at least close enough for hobby machinists ?



This is all I have and the only thing I have used. As far as I know, it has worked just fine.


----------

